# Seat for double century.



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Found out the hard way Saturday that my seat was really uncomfortable after 120mi. I think some of it is getting used to longer distances but id like to hear what seats are chosen for 200miles+. I'd like to keep it fairly lo profile. Thanks everybody! nad have a good day.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Did the double on a Selle Italia Prolink Gel. Not light, but comfy on the butt. Never had a problem as long as I wore chamois butter as well.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You mean saddles other than Brooks? Start with a call to Wallingford bikes, and get a Brooks.


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention that i was on a selle italia trans-am. I have heard favorable reports of the Brooks but would prefer something a little less bulky. I'm thinking maybe the Selle SMP. Anybody using that one?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

It comes down to what fits your butt. As far as low profile, are you worried about weight or comfort? I have been using Selle San Marco Regal saddles for years. It is a wider saddle but not a lightweight. A good fit goes a long way. Too much weight on your butt or hands will cause pain after several hours. Don't skimp on shorts and use lots of chamois creme. I have done a bunch of doubles and each time I used a ton of chamois creme.


----------



## Hot Rod Lincoln (Jun 7, 2008)

JP said:


> You mean saddles other than Brooks? Start with a call to Wallingford bikes, and get a Brooks.


I think his butt is screaming for a Brooks.....it doesn't matter that it is heavy and bulky, it is super comfy when broken in. And really, if the weight is too much, should you be doing double centuries?:wink: :wink:


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

bigbill said:


> It comes down to what fits your butt. As far as low profile, are you worried about weight or comfort? I have been using Selle San Marco Regal saddles for years. It is a wider saddle but not a lightweight. A good fit goes a long way. Too much weight on your butt or hands will cause pain after several hours. Don't skimp on shorts and use lots of chamois creme. I have done a bunch of doubles and each time I used a ton of chamois creme.


Lots of truth in relatively few words, Big Bill. 

Only thing I'd change is Body Glide which works better for me than chamois creme, but that's just me.

Only think I'd add is that if you ride long enough something's gonna hurt.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Put Selle An-Atomica on you list of saddles to check out. I love mine. Their website has many testimonials from long distance rides. 
http://www.selleanatomica.com/dollar buyer.htm


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Brooks Swift.

End of discussion.


----------



## sscooterguy (Jun 20, 2008)

1+ for selle anatomica. Lower profile than brooks, although I don't know why profile or weight matters as much for a century plus saddle. I've ridden the selle anatomica borrowed from a friend for a 2 week portion of 80-100 miles a day on a cross country trip, and it was definitely comfortable, and tension is adjustable. I ride fizik aliante, but most of my rides are now closer to 30 miles during week days, and 50 on weekends. As the season ramps up and more centuries are planned, I'll likely pick a selle anatomica up if I can find it under $100 on ebay/online.

I've never tried, but heard of saddle testing programs. From what I've learned, you put a deposit down and they send you 5 models or so to try out, and you send back what you don't want. Honestly I've never paid retail for a saddle, but I was lucky to have a 20+ person team with different saddles to try out before I went to ebay to get mine. A perfect saddle is definitely worth the money though.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You never know until you actually spend 12+ hours in the saddle. It's possible that a saddle that may be comfortable on a century ride giving you problems on longer rides. I've had that happen to me.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I've completed around 14 doubles....

I switched to a cutout. Can't remmber the name but it has the "Fly, back-off" think on the back. 

I carry tiny single-serving packets of Chamois butt'r from REI or any bike store.

But most importantly, I'll share two bits of wisdom.

When I started training for doubles five years ago, I asked an older friend who had been riding doubles for decades about saddles. His reply?; "I don't know, I can ride on a 2x4 so I'm not a good person to ask."

I thought he was crazy.

Now, after becoming a "vet", I know what he meant. It's more about you, and your butt, finding the right seat, then making yourself.....

HARD.

The second piece of advice, something I believe STRONGLY...

"It sucks for everyone after 130 miles." 

You might consider remembering that one. It's why we don't train beyond 130 for doubles, no reason. It's going to suck no matter what you do. 

"It sucks for everyone after 130 miles."

For me, the goal is to keep my "off the bike time" very, very brief for the first century, because on the back century I'm probably going to have to get off now-and-then to, Flush My Boys.

Good luck. The culture is WONDERFUL.


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

Have been doing ultra rides for over 20 years and have tried them all. Test flew a Anatomica 2 years ago and am never going to give it up. I switched from the Specialized BG series of Minkow-cut saddles which had been my mainstay for 8 years. What a difference! I acquired a 2nd Anatomica for my backup ride last fall so now I'm covered no matter what. Anatomica is not anymore expensive that some of those flyweight chi-chi saddles that get all the press. But if you're only riding on a "$100 ass", then look for a $100, or less, saddle. When you get out beyond 120-125 miles, and your cheeks are so numb you don't thing they're still attached, then consider what a comfortable saddle is really worth!
YMMV


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

200miler said:


> Have been doing ultra rides for over 20 years and have tried them all. Test flew a Anatomica 2 years ago and am never going to give it up. I switched from the Specialized BG series of Minkow-cut saddles which had been my mainstay for 8 years. What a difference! I acquired a 2nd Anatomica for my backup ride last fall so now I'm covered no matter what. Anatomica is not anymore expensive that some of those flyweight chi-chi saddles that get all the press. But if you're only riding on a "$100 ass", then look for a $100, or less, saddle. When you get out beyond 120-125 miles, and your cheeks are so numb you don't thing they're still attached, then consider what a comfortable saddle is really worth!
> YMMV


And your cheeks are worth a lot! +1 to Anatomica.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*try them out*

You just never know. I rode the Furnace Creek 508 on a Selle Italia SLR (135 gram nothing saddle). Very comfortable, as it flexes. I like the Flite Ti, too. I have a $300 Brooks that kills my butt. I hate cutout saddles. 

A good shop will let you try a saddle, but probably not for a double. Problem is, what feels good for 50 miles may not for 200.

Good shorts are a must. They do wear out, too. The padding looses its effectiveness over time.

Don't discount the benefit of lots of seat time. Your butt gets tougher.

Stand often, even if not for long. Ensure seat is in correct position, too.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

RedRex said:


> The second piece of advice, something I believe STRONGLY...
> 
> "It sucks for everyone after 130 miles."


Thanks for the advice. I love keeping these little gems of wisdom - reminds me about the one I read about a big climbing century (or 2x metric). Went something like - "Climbing is more mental than physical, so embrace the pain and console yourself with the knowledge that everyone else climbing is hurting too...." Kinda the same message - everyone is hurting so shut-up and ride   

Here's a motivational one I use from a martial arts instructor/fighting coach: "The easiest way to doom yourself to mediocrity, is to only train when you feel like it." Keeps me getting on the bike days I "just don't feel like it"


----------

